# limp clones



## eskodaboss (Mar 25, 2008)

sorry no pivcs but i cut clones put em in solution then gel then pyt em in jiff cubes then clone dome under a 45 watt cfl equal 150 watt. i left for a cople hours plants fully drop and the heat pad is on help


----------



## Mutt (Mar 25, 2008)

put a humidity dome or something over them...you want it humid around the plant...the light does not need to be that close....for that size 4-5 inches away will be fine.....ditch the heating pad if your temps are at room temp..70F-80F


----------



## eskodaboss (Mar 25, 2008)

i do have a dome if limp can it still root


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 25, 2008)

Don't worry about that... If your plant were in a bad spot, it would be a rotten, shriveled dead plant in a few hours!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 25, 2008)

I find theres a balance, if the cut is good and theres good mositure in the substrate roots will pop even with out growth hormones, but if a cutting is made and it limps from the beginning and only holds perk when misted and wont root for a long time and is persistant....i find its because the cutting forms a scab and relys on the water from the atmosphgere rather than forming roots, it will yellow a bit but not as fast as when it forms roots and will stay living a while but will not grow up much (meristem growth) and will never form roots and eventually die off. it happens but something to watch out for.

i dont use a humidity dome as it slows the rooting process...


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 25, 2008)

I have had clones get limp and i just proped them up with a stick and they still rooted so dont throw them out i untill there turning brown.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 25, 2008)

What do they look like today? very often clones droop after you take them but should perk back up after 24-48 hours.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you cut the stems underwater?  When the stems are not recut under water, they can develop an air bubble that prevents the uptake of water.  The clones will wilt quickly, but usually take a couple of days to die.


----------

